# Had a little scare just now..



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so, for the 4th i picked up my buddies BBQ because its bigger than mine.. i was taking it back to his house just now and i took Diesel w/ me... i pull out of my street and i'm doing about 25mph and adjusting my driver mirror when i look back towards Diesel to see him falling out the passenger window.. i slammed on the brakes and opened the door and he jumped right back in.. scared to death i might add.. i tried to grab his hind leg but couldnt in time.. he's ok and he knows not to jump onto the window sill anymore.. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh noooo! Hope he was ok and just spooked. That's one way to learn lol was he going after something?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The current dogs I own are the only ones who have never bailed out a car window. All our earlier dogs did it at least once. I used a seat belt with Loki when she was young, but now she doesn't need it. Although she did make me nervous when she started hanging her head out the window while we were on the highway of all things. With Terra, I don't even chance it. That window is rolled up to where she can just barely get her head out and that's it. LOL! Bad Diesel!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he was just standing on the window sill w/ his front paws i'm guessing and slipped forward.. normally he's fine but its hot and i'm sure he was tryin to catch a breeze


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow scary. My brother was following us to the park one day i look back and his dog falls out the window. He hopped up and ran to the truck. But my lil bro was freaking out.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Clint, I am glad he is ok, Diesel you are not allowed to scare us all ike that, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that is so scary. I'm glad he's ok and didn't hurt himself. Honestly its probably a good thing you didn't grab his leg. When Ryan first got Mack Truck he was taking him to the lake with his ex. He told her, roll up the window I don't want him jumping out after cats. Well she's an idiot so she kept the window down and held him in her lap. He saw a cat and jumped. She grabbed his back leg as he went out and the force of his jump tore his leg muscle. The the idiot let him out front to potty, with a hurt leg, and off he went again after a cat. One quick turn snapped his leg completely and it had to be fused back together. It totally ruined all plans for him to WP, and he was just miserable in the winter cause the pins in his leg would freeze, and watching him come down off morphine was horrible. Poor baby would shake like a tree on a leaf and just cry.  I'm really glad this didn't happen to your little one. It's so hard to watch them in pain like that. I'd take it easy on him for a few days just in case he's sore from the fall. (Hugs you both)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG that is my worst fear!!!!! Belle LOVES to hang her head out the window and I was always scared to death she would fall out or jump out, so I never let her do it. I went out and bought doggy seatbelts and now both babies get to stick their heads out the windows! I made it so even if they tried to jump out the window they wouldn't make it, they would just get jerked back into the car. they are happy, and i'm not nervous anymore. omg the thought makes my stomach churn!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

That reminds me of a story my former FIL's family used to tell.
His father had a dog when fil was a boy...they lived in a 3rd floor walk up, his brother was in the habit of buying a piece of candy from a newsstand on the sidewalk under their kitchen window every morning as he left for work, and tossing it to the dog who waited for it at the open kitchen window. One day his throw was off and the dog jumped out the 3rd floor window to catch the candy...and fell to his death.


----------

